# Basic Advice, Anyone?



## Cinamon (Mar 25, 2001)

I went to the doctor today due to extreme bloating, water retention, stomach discomfort, lower back pain, and even pains radiating into my legs. After a examination to rule out other possibilites, and listening to my other symptoms, my doctor told me that he suspects IBS. I shouldn't have been surprised, as I suffered with IBS over 20 years ago, but it's been so long I don't remember what helped or didn't help. I have a referral, but in the meantime I'm miserable. I'm so bloated I can't even bend, I hurt everywhere from the waist down, and nothing fits.







Until I see another doctor, can somebody (or somebodies) offer me any suggestions as to what I should eat or shouldn't eat to make things better? Should I be exercizing? What kind? Drinking water? How much? He gave me the referral but no advice whatsoever, and due to a snafu with our health insurance, it may be a while before I can see the specialist. I'm miserable, confused, and frustrated. Anybody have any sound basic advice?


----------



## justjeni (Feb 20, 2002)

Oh...you have my total empathy! I wish I could give you some magic answers, but quite honestly, I can't. I have had IBS for over a decade now and it has been worse than ever since Public Citizens had lotronex removed from the market - I think the pain and anger is too much!Oops..sorry, didn't mean to get into myself. I don't know what may help you other than a lot of tlc but what I've been doing that seems to have just abated it a little, is eating bland and never too much at one time. I just eat small bits of food at one sitting because so often after eating I'm in pain or get the diarhhea. This way, if I do have pain and have to go to the bathroom, it doesn't seem quite as painful although it still "gets me good" when it wants to.I think two key things to avoid - if you even eat them that is - would be caffeine and chocolate. They can be real irritants. And ginger is supposed to help settle the stomach. I'm not a tea drinker, so sometimes I'll just add a pinch to a vanilla (decaf) coffee drink I enjoy, along with a little cinnamon. Sometimes it does seem to settle it some.or how about mylanta????I really do feel for you and wish with all my heart I could give you something definite, but this problem seems to have no rules, you know?Blessings - I do hope you feel better soon, I truly do. I know exactly what your'e going through. My hot pad stays right by my bed unless I need it during the day - then it is like a pet or a security blanket! I know one shouldn't sleep with them in their bed but the heck with that- sometimes the pain is so intense I can only sleep with that on my belly and propped half sitting up - seems to soothe it enough that I can maybe get a good four hours rest....Sigh.


----------



## Juanita (Aug 22, 2001)

I've used lots of herbs and digestive enzymes. Garlic, alfalfa, and bromelain and papaya digestive enzymes have helped me with cramps and bloating. I have also found that celery stops diarrhea right away!


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I really don't suggest this for everyone, but I just did a 24 hour clear liquid fast and fleet enemas to prep for a sigmoidoscopy and I feel great for the first time in three months. I am even able to wear a pair of pant I haven't been able to fit into since before Christmas.I have to do another prep for a barium X-ray next week and am actually looking forward to the prep for the first time. The distention and pain is gone...what a concept!Again, I don't suggest this for everyone, but I am considering a one day fast every week as a way to give my colon a rest and get "cleaned out".Any thoughts?loon


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Cinamon, you could try reading Heather's book that is shown on this BB; many people find it very helpful. See other posts in this thread and in the Experts forum. Also, read some other general nutritional/lifestyle books, such as by Andrew Weil; teach yourself about good nutrition. Make sure your diet is as good as possible. Yes, drink your water (as pure as possible is best). Yes, exercise for sure! For starters, you could try yoga or pilates, either a class or a tape (class is more fun), which is both good for you and gentle and relaxing. You also could walk or bike ride for 20-30 min/day, assuming you have somewhere safe to walk (which didn't used to be the case for me!); walking is very good, safe exercise. After that, you could progress to other things, such as light weights, etc.Are you getting essential fatty acids in your diet? Very important. Start with salmon every week and a bit of olive oil every day. You also could try some flax.As mentioned here, certain herbs (but don't overdo them) such as garlic and ginger may be helpful. Also, you may need to try some digestive enzymes at some point.Beyond that, check out posts in the main IBS section for other suggestions. You might want to try hypnotherapy (could be as simple as home tapes) and relaxation techniques, for example.P.S. loon, a one-day fast each week sounds too strenuous to me. I bet you need as many good nutrients as you can get, as often as you can. To an extent, by eating really healthy foods only, your body should be able to cleanse itself -well, eventually, hopefully.


----------

